# Hibatchi Noodles question



## crazychick (Dec 17, 2007)

I love the hibatchi noodles that japanese restaurants make. I was wondering what kind of noodles they use and how to prepare it. I have tried with fettachini(can't spell today) and soy sauce but it never tastes like the restaurants. Please help I love these things.


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2007)

There are so many that it is hard to narrow it down.  Depending on where you go you might be eatin ramen, rice, or bean threads in various thicknesses.  Describe the noodle and where you live, and we can better help you.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 21, 2007)

I lived in Japan for two years and there noodles are called Soba ------some are buckwheat some mung bean starch and so on I was in a large Asian market two weeks ago and they had 4 rows of noodles 7 feet in the air and they ran the gamit from narrow to thick from wheat/buckwheat/ rice/ mung bean so it is hard to tell what you are trying to get. I think she is called Freeda??? of California she markets a refrigerated noodle that is a soft noodle that is delish, I have found them in the produce or refrigerated isle in the store. Here in Des Moines we have 6-7 asian markets to choose from. Good luck


----------



## crazychick (Dec 21, 2007)

I know that the noodles look like linguine noodles and they use soy sauce. I live in FL so there is a high Japanese steakhouse demand. I'm not sure what else they use or if the soy sauce is diluted.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 21, 2007)

sounds like lo mein to me.


----------



## crazychick (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm not sure if it is lo mein because they use a different sauce I thought. I have had lo mein and it does taste different.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice Username, but just HOW "Crazy" are you?

how about Asking them, OR go around the Back of the shop and look in the dumpster for empty packets, I`ve done that a few times myself in the past, it`s Amazing the little "Secrets" you discover


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 21, 2007)

crazychick said:


> I'm not sure if it is lo mein because they use a different sauce I thought. I have had lo mein and it does taste different.



Lo mein is Chinese, not Japanese.

Try searching this site for noodles: Just Hungry | Japanese food, the food life of an expat, healthy eating, and more. The blogger is a Japanese-American woman now living in Switzerland who writes mostly about Japanese food. Maybe you'll find what you're looking for there. HTH.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 21, 2007)

crazychick said:


> I know that the noodles look like linguine noodles and they use soy sauce. I live in FL so there is a high Japanese steakhouse demand. I'm not sure what else they use or if the soy sauce is diluted.


 
Try googling yakisoba and see if that's what you are looking for.

You say they look like fettuccini or linguine, so you are saying they are *flat*, right?

Most Japanese noodles are round.  But there are loads of different ones in any asian market.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 21, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> I lived in Japan for two years and there noodles are called Soba ------some are buckwheat some mung bean starch and so on I was in a large Asian market two weeks ago and they had 4 rows of noodles 7 feet in the air and they ran the gamit from narrow to thick from wheat/buckwheat/ rice/ mung bean so it is hard to tell what you are trying to get. I think she is called Freeda??? of California she markets a refrigerated noodle that is a soft noodle that is delish, I have found them in the produce or refrigerated isle in the store. Here in Des Moines we have 6-7 asian markets to choose from. Good luck


 
frido , is the name i think,very thin noodle cooked a liquid of some sort. i usually do it with chicken stock.  they cook very very fast.

babe


----------



## crazychick (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks for all the help. if I find something I will post it.


----------

